# Moving out! Now how do I bring the tank with me?



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have decided to move out of my parents house to a small apartment. The best part is my 90g reef will be coming with me. The worst part is i have never moved a tank more than 30ft in the past. So i need to know it all. I am moving about 15 miles. I live in Ga so I am worried about the heat hurting the fish. I have a 40b to help move water and a very large cooler but i do not know what else will I need. A little help please.*c/p*


----------



## Tim Wheatley (Jul 21, 2010)

I moved a freshwater and wrote about my experience.

Our move was 1000 miles. 

Moving House With Fish | timwheatley.org

You'll probably know more than I about how this relates to saltwater creatures.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

You can start by selling me your live rock and stand for my new 40g breeder:glasses-wink: sike sorry can't help I haven't even set my 1st one up let alone break 1 down


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If it was me, and mind you I don't own a salt tank, but I would pack the fish in styrofoam coolers with battery operated filters you can get at most bait shops. the rock keep in buckets of tank water. I wouldn't try to move a 40 b with water and fish as it could break.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I gotta move a 90 gallon so new carpet and wallpaper can be installed then move it back in about a month, thanks for info. My move isnt so bad, into one room for a week or so then back, its just bad becuase i have to do it twice.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I also have a 55gal barrel that I want to use to move my water. It was used to transport food products so it is food grade plastic. The only thing i am worried about is how can i make sure it is completely clean?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Phil, We had to do this about a Month ago and man it was no fun. What I found to work is if you can move the tank the day before you move you move everything else it may go a little smoother. Take as much premade water as possible and have it waiting when you move the tank. I thought I could use all the water I moved the coral in, like buckets and so on but remember corals war and if you have any Leathers I wouldn't trust that water. If you can frag some of your larger pieces just in case of any lost. Use Styrofoam coolers to move fish and like stated above use a battery operated air pump with a air stone. If you can change out your sand do so I'm not a fan of moving sand. If you can't change it test for nitrites before adding any animals. Keep your LR wet, wet some news paped lay it over the rock. The main thing is break it down and get it set back up and running A.S.A.P. And congrats on the new place.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Everyone has written some good ideas, Let me explain how I moved my 240 Gallon system.

two days before the move (everything was out except the tank) I got a bunch of 5 gallon buckets from lowes. Filled them with just a little bit of water, and moved all the live rock.

This is 300+ pounds of LR not the easiest thing ever.

Depending on how far you are moving this will not be an option too move separately.

The next day i used 6 large rubbermaid tubs and a utility pump to move most of the water. The fish went into a couple, and the coral went into the other few.

It took me and another buddy about the entire day to move those + the tanks.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I recently moved my fresh water tank. Had the opposite difficulty (had to keep fish warm instead of cold). I used 5 gallon buckets and moved them in to the car to keep them warm. I had a mini van and laid down the seats and just slid every thing in. It was about a half hour drive then we set every thing back up.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I watched my LFS move mine, they used two of those large rubber trash cans on dolly wheels and a battery operated pump to cyphon water to and fro, put the live rock right in the aquarium water and my fish in plastic bags with captured air in used 5 gal Salt buckets a couple battery operated pumps in the trash cans to keep my the water moving... they used a mini-truck and 2 big guys about a 2 hour process... Best bet is hire your LFS, not too expensive and they replace anything that breaks or dies...


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

phil_pl said:


> I also have a 55gal barrel that I want to use to move my water. It was used to transport food products so it is food grade plastic. The only thing i am worried about is how can i make sure it is completely clean?


Just use a mild anti-bacterial soap and green scrubby rinse thoroughly, fill with bleach water, let sit for 15min, then rinse thoroughly again

Your fish might be in shock from the move, turn off the tank lights, acclimatise, before re-adding them


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

caffeinefix said:


> Just use a mild anti-bacterial soap and green scrubby rinse thoroughly, fill with bleach water, let sit for 15min, then rinse thoroughly again


I wont be able to scrub the inside unless i cut the top off, are there any ways i can clean it with out cutting it. i was wondering if i soaked it with bleach and/or vinegar a few times if that would suffice.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

dunno, but, possibly might work


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i'd use vinegar before bleach. bleach freaks me out


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> i'd use vinegar before bleach. bleach freaks me out


+1 vinegar would be a lot safer.


----------



## newscctv (Sep 28, 2010)

hi all！i am new here ！ where are you from？


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

newscctv said:


> hi all！i am new here ！ where are you from？


I'm in Ohio


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> Everyone has written some good ideas, Let me explain how I moved my 240 Gallon system.
> 
> two days before the move (everything was out except the tank) I got a bunch of 5 gallon buckets from lowes. Filled them with just a little bit of water, and moved all the live rock.
> 
> ...


I've moved many saltwater tanks many times. This is essentially the best way to do it! Obviously, the quicker you can make the move the better. I usually trash the sand and start with new. You can save some for seed if you like. It's also a good idea to have a large Rubbermaid can full of pre-made saltwater at the destination. You're going to loose some water during the move.


----------

